# Fantasy Tour de France 2014



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Our league code is 26222039

Bon Chance Mon Ami's!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In ....


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Lanterne Rouge in, but still not yet fully recovered from the flu that ruined our Tour De Suisse.

Requesting TUE's from UCI on Monday.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm down. And with a stomach full of anger after the drubbing I took at the Suisse


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Not satisfied with my team yet...needs tinkering...

I'll take an inhaler and an illegal feed as needed - should help me move up from last year's beating!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's on like Donkey Kong...


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## 80sroadie (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## chambers (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

In . . . .


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks LV!

In again. Lot's of tinkering to do!


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Team Bier is in, but needs tinkering.


----------



## Rockabilly_Racer (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm all in...Team Nannerpuss!


----------



## eddiecut (Jul 21, 2013)

what website is this through?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

eddiecut said:


> what website is this through?


Velogames.com

To all others...check your teams before the start. I had two riders who were not going to start.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Entered. What does the team rank mean?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Currently it's only the order in which you signed up.


I think I'm happy with my team.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

considering that the first two weeks are flat/moderate stages, and most GC drama will be in the final week of climbing, it may be interesting to see if the fantasy teams that pick primarily the right sprinters (Kittel, Cav, Greipel, Sagan) dominate over those heavily favoring the GC contendors (Froome, Contador, Talansky, Nibali etc.).


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

55x11 said:


> considering that the first two weeks are flat/moderate stages, and most GC drama will be in the final week of climbing, it may be interesting to see if the fantasy teams that pick primarily the right sprinters (Kittel, Cav, Greipel, Sagan) dominate over those heavily favoring the GC contendors (Froome, Contador, Talansky, Nibali etc.).


I as looking at Giro results and it seems if you pick GC winners then you end up with tons of points b/c GC is weighted so heavily (500 points!!!). I must reassess.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

In as Hazel Park Hammers...good luck all!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cav was a waste of 18 points it would seem.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I figured with 11 points after stage 1 I'd be dead last here. But no, the underdoges have 8 points. The velo games twitter feed says there are 28,591 teams entered, but the underdoges are in 29,403rd place. I'm 29,014th myself. Nowhere to go but up!


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

spookyload said:


> Cav was a waste of 18 points it would seem.


Yep. There go my chances.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Just joined...... 1st place.... What's the prize for winning..... Lol


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

harlond said:


> I figured with 11 points after stage 1 I'd be dead last here. But no, the underdoges have 8 points. The velo games twitter feed says there are 28,591 teams entered, but the underdoges are in 29,403rd place. I'm 29,014th myself. Nowhere to go but up!


Our very own Bros---B4---Hose managed an eye popping 4 points on stage two, which was good enough for 30,018th place on the stage. An assist from Ted King on Cannondale kept them from getting completely skunked.

This poor showing now has them at 29,982nd place overall. Go Bros.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

two weeks into the race and i don't even have 1,000 points! Doesn't help that pretty much all my team has abandoned due to crashes. I have all of 4 riders left!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Down to 5 myself, worst I've ever done, but I'm sure that's true of lots of people.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

harlond said:


> Down to 5 myself, worst I've ever done, but I'm sure that's true of lots of people.


I might as well be down to 5 ... Lost Contador, Talansky and Frank and Modolo hasn't scored a point (is he even racing???)

On the bright side, I did pick up Renshaw so when Cavendish went down it was of benefit for me I guess.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Was hovering in the top 5 for the first 10-12 days, but with Contador, Frank and Navarro out, I'll be lucky to stay Top 15.

Come on Costa!!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

cmschmie said:


> Was hovering in the top 5 for the first 10-12 days, but with Contador, Frank and Navarro out, I'll be lucky to stay Top 15.
> 
> Come on Costa!!


And Costa is out. Anybody gonna make it to Paris?


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Jwiffle said:


> And Costa is out. Anybody gonna make it to Paris?


Saw that he didn't start this morning :cryin:

Maybe Tony Martin can win the TT by an hour, Kwiatowski wins the overall and Sagan wins the next several stages. Then I can get the victory!!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

My fantasy team (assuming at least one of them finishes) sure has sucked balls. Lost all my top guys, but of course my throw-in four point guys are still stumbling along scoring dick.

On the upside, my boys did step up and win the KOM challenge by a decent amount.

Bring on the next race.....


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks all for a spirited Tour. Picture a gracious gentleman's handshake (like breakaway riders before the catch) extended to all. Lack of crashes and Nibali's refusal to merely manage the Tour, but his insistence to truly win are the only reasons my team of personal favorites did so well. Not exactly scientific picks, just the guys I like.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats on the win! 

I made it to the top half despite losing both my GC contenders. 

Nibali made the best of it. After all his competition was gone he still put on a show!


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

He knew, as we all did, that the questions of "What if Froome and or Contador had stayed in?" would haunt him if he didn't do it this way. I think he raced they way he would have if they were there, and convinced a lot of people that it would have been up to them to beat him.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I got to be the lantern rouge. Did I choose all the wrong guys or what!


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

congrats Bloodhammer!


----------

